# probiotics + psyllum = diarrhea treatment



## ibsman2 (May 28, 2012)

Hello all diarrhea sufferers, chronic and occasional.I have IBS-D (irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea) so I have had many chances to test and refine a treatment to end diarrhea.Here it is:Many people say to take probiotics, which is correct, but if you take probiotics alone e.g. in capsule form, they will settle all at the beginning of the intestine and not spread throughout it, so the benefit will be minimal.You should add a fibre gel like psyllum husk, which should be perfectly mixed with the probiotic, i.e. use liquid probiotics such as soluble sachet form, stir very well in water, then add psyllum husk on top, and stir again so that it incorporates the probiotics and it makes a relatively dense fluid. This mix will spread the probiotics across all intestine and will end the diarrhea very rapidly, almost always in one shot for me.The psyllum husk you use should not be too fine, or it will make a thick dense and inedible block, and should not be too thick / raw or it won't be hygroscopic and it won't incorporate the liquid with probiotics. Between the two evils, fine is probably better.Of course if diarrhea is serious, also take one loperamide to end it immediately. Having diarrhea flowing does not help probiotics bacteria to settle, so loperamide is a good thing as an adjunct therapy, but not as the only therapy (unless you are travelling and you are space-constrained).If you use probiotics + psyllum husk the diarrhea should end within 12 hours; if you also take one (one!) loperamide it will end immediately.Best regardsIBSman


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I would disagree here. I used to take 12 immodium at a time and still struggle to get out the door and go to work. I took psyllium husk, too, and it does firm things up. Adding a good probiotic helps, too, but I don't seem to have a problem with it dgoing the lenght of my system, I just drink it down with my meal and it does great. I drink kefir.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

One loperamide is sometimes nowhere near enough and for some people loperamide doesnt work at all.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Psyllium three times a day has been a lifesaver for me.....


----------

